# Do tassels in traditional horse tack serve a purpose?



## boots (Jan 16, 2012)

If you're talking western/buckaroo traditional, then: Yes and yes.

Hanging from the cinch it may brush off those pesky flies that horses go after with a hind foot, or even their head. Off the throatlatch? Similar deal.

I don't have any anymore. But, I like them.


----------



## Horsef (May 1, 2014)

boots said:


> If you're talking western/buckaroo traditional, then: Yes and yes.
> 
> Hanging from the cinch it may brush off those pesky flies that horses go after with a hind foot, or even their head. Off the throatlatch? Similar deal.
> 
> I don't have any anymore. But, I like them.


Western, as well as most other traditional "dresses", like Arabian, Marwari...

I'll try it for sure, even though I'll look ridiculous with my English tack 
I don't mind ridiculous if it keeps those little pains in the proverbial away. Modern repellants don't seem to work all that well.


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

I use a big shoo-fly under my saddle just because I like the look. I suppose if you really had a case of belly flies it might help, but for all intensive purposes, it just looks pretty. I wouldn't depend on it to repel flies. 

It seems like I've seen some English style fly-swatters made from horse-hair that you carry in your hand like a crop. I actually think that might be useful because sometimes when flies land on your horse you would like something to swat them with. That would actually be more useful than a tassel or shoo-fly I would think. 

I really depend on my fly spray. Preferably oil based (Pyrahna is my favorite).


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

This is what I was talking about. It's called a fly whisk. This might go good with your English tack? 

Fly Whisk

Heck, I ride western and I would use one if I had it. 

I've also ridden with a fly mask over my bridle out of desperation! But the Pyrahna seems to be working well this year.


----------



## Horsef (May 1, 2014)

trailhorserider said:


> This is what I was talking about. It's called a fly whisk. This might go good with your English tack?
> 
> Fly Whisk
> 
> ...


My mare is a great fan of speed and the fly whisk looks too much like a crop 
I tried riding her with a crop once, there was too much ... responsiveness, let's call it. Any excuse to zoom around is heartily embraced by her. 

Thank you regardless, I'll remember it for when I get her trained enough.


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

trailhorserider said:


> This is what I was talking about. It's called a fly whisk. This might go good with your English tack?
> 
> Fly Whisk
> 
> ...


I'm glad you are talking about the Pyrahna. I was just getting to post a rant thread about how "no fly spray works EVER". I'm going to give it a try, my girls are miserable from the knats and nothing I've tried works for more than a couple of hours.


----------



## Tazzie (Nov 8, 2011)

I have an arabian native costume, and the thought of using it like on trails would make me sick :lol: they don't come cheap at all. And the get up is a little excessive for every day riding. I also find the tassels to be more of an annoyance rather than a help. You have to desensitize the horse to wearing such a set up.


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

We made our Arabian a native costume for a recent show. It was certainly not as pretty as what Tazzie just posted! When I was researching it, I discovered tassels were indeed added to tack as fly deterrents originally. However, I'm sure it wasn't long before they became purely ornamental since the placement of tassels in these costumes isn't going to do much for those pesky flies. 

Maybe you're thinking of something like this?


----------



## Horsef (May 1, 2014)

Acadianartist said:


> We made our Arabian a native costume for a recent show. It was certainly not as pretty as what Tazzie just posted! When I was researching it, I discovered tassels were indeed added to tack as fly deterrents originally. However, I'm sure it wasn't long before they became purely ornamental since the placement of tassels in these costumes isn't going to do much for those pesky flies.
> 
> Maybe you're thinking of something like this?


I was talking about Tazzies Arab getup, and other similar traditional tack. Of course, I wouldn't go all out like that  

Around here (Balkansa) the village folk still ride and drive with tassels, usually red. They, however use fewer and they seem to be strategically placed.


----------



## SwissMiss (Aug 1, 2014)

LoriF said:


> I'm glad you are talking about the Pyrahna. I was just getting to post a rant thread about how "no fly spray works EVER". I'm going to give it a try, my girls are miserable from the knats and nothing I've tried works for more than a couple of hours.



Did you try the EcoVet already? 
This works for my mare for 24 hrs and she is currently soaked in sweat from just hanging out in the pasture... Some people claim it lasts longer than 24 hrs, but I hose her off really well in the evening, so I am sure the fly repellent is rinsed off too :icon_rolleyes:


----------



## WhimsicalMe (Aug 21, 2016)

@Tazzie Goodness tassels batman!


----------



## sarahfromsc (Sep 22, 2013)

I use tassels on the face, throat latch, girth and on either side do the bridle by the ears to help with flies while trail riding, and the shoo fly. That shoo fly was the best 15 bucks I ever spent on horse stuff!


----------



## Smilie (Oct 4, 2010)

I just started using Human high deet fly spray on my horses., esp, since in Canada we can't even get some of the horse fly sprays that are approved in the USA.

Thought of getting something like this, for my trail riding bridle

Tough 1 RED Nylon FLY Veil W 14" Fringe Horse Tack Equine 85 7 | eBay


----------



## Tazzie (Nov 8, 2011)

Yeah, those tassels are a bit much for just trail riding :lol: and I really only ride in it to practice and show in. It was fun riding in the snow though, where the tassels definitely wouldn't serve a purpose :wink:

But now when I think of tassels, I think of Arab native costumes. I would love to get the shoo fly though!


----------



## WhimsicalMe (Aug 21, 2016)

@Smilie isn't that odd how certain fly spray's aren't approved? I don't get it...

My mom uses Bronco spray and I guess it has high deet? Honestly it's not something I've looked into.


----------



## boots (Jan 16, 2012)

When the nose flies are bad in Montana, usually late summer until frost in SE MT, I went to tying a piece of cheap dryer sheet on the chin strap of the bridle. 

Nose flies don't like "April fresh" scent? I don't know. Because the dryer sheets are kind of stiff, so it isn't any flapping when I ride.


----------



## Smilie (Oct 4, 2010)

WhimsicalMe said:


> @Smilie isn't that odd how certain fly spray's aren't approved? I don't get it...
> 
> My mom uses Bronco spray and I guess it has high deet? Honestly it's not something I've looked into.


 I have not found Bronco very effective, as it is water based. Will have to check on whether it has high DEET, because if it does, was not aware!
I use human repellent, made for the outdoorsman, with max deet available in Canada, I believe, to be 30%


----------



## Smilie (Oct 4, 2010)

Far as tassels on 'traditional' tack, as in Arabian costume classes, I would think they were just decorative, as I don't think bugs were a major concern in the desert, but could be wrong!


----------



## Cordillera Cowboy (Jun 6, 2014)

Smilie said:


> Far as tassels on 'traditional' tack, as in Arabian costume classes, I would think they were just decorative, as I don't think bugs were a major concern in the desert, but could be wrong!


I remember seeing sand flies. I suspect there would be many more wherever there was livestock. I only got close to a couple of individual animals. Didn't get the chance to look closely at the herds and flocks we saw, or the big livestock market in Haffar-al-Batin.

Regarding the vaqueros tradition: I've learned recently that the tassel on the off side of the mecate/bit combo is to counterbalance the weight of the "get down rope" on the near side.


----------

